# Refinishing veneer radio from 1940's



## Greek13 (Nov 1, 2012)

I am new to this forum and seeking assistance in refinishing an old floor model radio with multiple colored veneers. There are at least 3 different shades of original veneer and I would like some general and specific tips in how to do so? Stripping? Sanding? Staining? Poly-urethan? Thanx.

Gus


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Well first unless the cabinet is in rough shape you will reduce the value of it by refinishing it. It's your piece though and if you want it refinished I would do it. I would start by removing the guts of the radio. Then it can be refinished like any other piece of furniture. When stripping it, look at the condition of the veneer. Does it appear to adhered good or is it loose. If loose I would glue it down first because the process of stripping will wrinkle up the veneer if it's coming off. In all likelihood the radio is finished with varnish. Varnish should strip easily. I use Kleen Strip remover. Since I don't have a refinishing shop anymore I use that. It works pretty good and available at the box stores and even walmart. If the cabinet isn't too big you can probably brush the remover on the entire cabinet and keep it wet with remover for about 15 minutes at 70 degrees. Removers don't do well below 70 degrees, even the hot professional stuff. After 15 minutes test a spot with a putty knife. It should scrape completely off down to bare wood. If it's ready you can go over the piece with a broad knife and scrape as much of the finish off as you can. Work fast because once you start scraping air is getting to it and the residue and old finish is trying to dry back on. If the radio has a lot of trim and detail you can brush it with a brass brush to get the varnish out of the crevasses. The remover is a water wash remover so if you think the veneer is sound you can rinse it with a power washer that is turned down to less than 1500 psi. If you have doubts about the veneer you can wash the residue off with lacquer thinner. The power washer will just clean it better and will take less sanding. After it has been stripped and allowed to dry overnight you can sand it and finish it like it was a new piece of furniture. As far as stain a lot of radios were done in walnut so it's possible you may want to just put a clear finish on it. I would strip it and make that decision later. If you are brushing the finish I would use Sherwin Williams interior oil based polyurethane for a finish. If you are going to spray the finish I would use a vinyl sealer and topcoat with their catalyzed lacquer.


----------



## Greek13 (Nov 1, 2012)

Steve:
Thanx so much for the valuable information which includes many of the techniques for which I was looking. My last question concerns the different colors on the cabinet resulting from the original different veneers. Is it possible to actually apply a different stain to certain parts of the cabinet so as to keep with the original pattern and if so, do you have any tips as to how to accomplish this without damaging the first color stain applied? Thanx.

Gus


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't do a great deal of staining different colors. What I have done is stain the different areas one at a time masking off the other areas. Before going to another area I put a coat of sealer on the spot stained to set it so you don't mess it up when you putting masking tape on it. Work from the light stain to the dark stain and be careful not to flood the stain at the edge of the tape because it will run under the tape. Work it like you were trying to stain the area without having the other areas masked off. The reason I say work from the light stain to the dark, if the stain runs under the tape when you stain that area darker it will cover better since you will be going darker in that area. The lighter stain will however work like a wood conditioner and make a light spot so a little sanding will help.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You may want to start by rubbing some denatured alcohol in an inconspicuous place and see if that removes the finish. It's possible that the radio is finished with shellac and you don't need a stripper. Veneers aren't usually stained and to keep the contrast, you don't need any stain. No sense in going whole hog and making more complicated work than is needed. Pictures always help to see the existing condition.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Greek13 said:


> I am new to this forum and seeking assistance in refinishing an old floor model radio with multiple colored veneers. There are at least 3 different shades of original veneer and I would like some general and specific tips in how to do so? Stripping? Sanding? Staining? Poly-urethan? Thanx.
> 
> Gus





Hammer1 said:


> You may want to start by rubbing some denatured alcohol in an inconspicuous place and see if that removes the finish. It's possible that the radio is finished with shellac and you don't need a stripper. Veneers aren't usually stained and to keep the contrast, you don't need any stain. No sense in going whole hog and making more complicated work than is needed. Pictures always help to see the existing condition.


+1. :yes: If you're not experienced the simplest methods may be enough. Post some pictures so we can see the differences in the veneer.








 









.​


----------

